# What manufactures are using Audyssey Dynamic EQ?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Doing some research for a review I’m working on. How many manufacturers are using Audyssey Dynamic EQ? No need to scrounge around for every piece of esoteric gear on the planet, info on the popular brands is sufficient. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Denon and Onkyo spring to mind...to start with..

Infact this is listed on there site wayne

http://www.audyssey.com/products/?tech=2


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Denon, Onkyo certainly are the most common brands, but a lot of companies are using Audyssey's Dynamic EQ now. I am really enjoying the Dynamic EQ, personally. I think it attenuates the sound at the different volumes VERY well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Odd that more manufacturers of receivers and pre-pro's are not using Audyssey and the Dynamic EQ As mentioned above Onkyo/Integra and Denon seem to be the only ones that do use it. Outlaw is rumored to be using it in the soon to be released unit but not much info on that front right now.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Odd that more manufacturers of receivers and pre-pro's are not using Audyssey and the Dynamic EQ As mentioned above Onkyo/Integra and Denon seem to be the only ones that do use it. Outlaw is rumored to be using it in the soon to be released unit but not much info on that front right now.


I thought the Outlaw was using Trinnov?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic EQ is relatively new, but I also think that a lot of different companies use their own proprietary EQ systems as well, like Pioneer's MCACC.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chas said:


> I thought the Outlaw was using Trinnov?


Its really hard to say as Outlaw seems to be dragging their heels on its new release. There going to miss the boat if they delay much longer.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

The new Marantz 5004 and 6004 use Audyssey Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume and MultEQ Auto Calibration


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Odd that more manufacturers of receivers and pre-pro's are not using Audyssey and the Dynamic EQ.


Well, they do have to pay for it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Well, they do have to pay for it.


Agreed


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I never got a chance to listen to Audyssey Dynamic EQ as the 886 I recieved was DOA


----------

